# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  لدفن به دوستم کمک کنین...کمک فوری

## Amsterdam

سلام بچه ها  :Yahoo (1):  
یکی از دوستام کمک اورژانسی میخاد...من که هرچی میگم گوش نمیده..اومدم واسش تاپیک بزنم...حرفای شمارو بشنوه شاید افاقه کرد 
پارسال رتبش زیاد جالب نشد ترازشم این دفه 4500 شد...زیستشم میگه خیلی بده...
من کاملن میشناسنش کلش خیلی خوب کار میکنه ..ولی بیشتر انگیزه کم داره و نمیخونه ...بخدا اگه بخونه راحت پزشکی میاره 
لدفن همینجا بهش نحوه درس خوندن رو بگید 
بیشتر انگیزه میخاد...در این حد بگم که الان به پرستاری هم راضی شده !! 
ولی حیفه همچین ادمی بره پرستاری 
خواهش میکنم کمکش کنید 
مرسی از نظراتتون  :Yahoo (1): 
راستی اینم بگم توی انجمن عضو نیس !! من بجاش تاپیک زدم !

----------


## _Senoritta_



----------


## _Senoritta_



----------


## _Senoritta_



----------


## _Senoritta_



----------


## sandbad

جالبه بعضی ها برای امید و انگیزه دادن به خودشون  در لباس دوستاشون ظاهر میشوند. :Yahoo (31):

----------


## unlucky

> جالبه بعضی ها برای امید و انگیزه دادن به خودشون  در لباس دوستاشون ظاهر میشوند.


به نکته ظریفی اشاره کردی  :Yahoo (35): 
تا حالا بهش فکر نکرده بودم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## reza2018

تو این 70 روز می تونی پرستاری (دست کم تو ازاد) بیاره از طرف من بهش بگو :Yahoo (21): 
بفرستش پیش یه مشاور درستو حسابی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## aliafsari726

> 


البته با این که حرف دررستیه ولی جاش نیست :Yahoo (112):

----------


## aliafsari726

دوست عزیز با اعتقاداتت کاری ندارم ولی هزار سال پیش حسین (ع)وقتی ۷۲ سربباز داشت در مقابل هزاران نفر ایستاد و به لطف خدا پیروز شد . پس چی...

----------


## Navid70

> دوست عزیز با اعتقاداتت کاری ندارم ولی هزار سال پیش حسین (ع)وقتی ۷۲ سربباز داشت در مقابل هزاران نفر ایستاد و به لطف خدا پیروز شد . پس چی...


داداش داری اشتباه میزنی یزید لعنت الله برد

----------


## Amsterdam

> جالبه بعضی ها برای امید و انگیزه دادن به خودشون  در لباس دوستاشون ظاهر میشوند.


میشه قضاوت نکنی؟ میخای دوستم بیاد عضو شه ببینی اشتباه میکردی؟ 
من قبلن راجب خودم  تاپیک زدم و بچه ها بهم کمک کردن..پس احتیاحی ندارم که در لباس دیگران تاپیک بزنم ..مرسی که منو جلوی دوستم رو سفید کردید
کلی از اینجا و روحیه ای که بچه ها میدادن تعریف کردم 
واقن مرسی

----------


## Matin VT

> دوست عزیز با اعتقاداتت کاری ندارم ولی هزار سال پیش حسین (ع)وقتی ۷۲ سربباز داشت در مقابل هزاران نفر ایستاد و به لطف خدا پیروز شد . پس چی...


مردن
همشون مردن
از دم
72 نفر همه کشته شدن 
--------------------
خواستی با استفاده از آرایه تشبیه امید بدی,تریدی :/

----------


## sandbad

> میشه قضاوت نکنی؟ میخای دوستم بیاد عضو شه ببینی اشتباه میکردی؟ 
> من قبلن راجب خودم  تاپیک زدم و بچه ها بهم کمک کردن..پس احتیاحی ندارم که در لباس دیگران تاپیک بزنم ..مرسی که منو جلوی دوستم رو سفید کردید
> کلی از اینجا و روحیه ای که بچه ها میدادن تعریف کردم 
> واقن مرسی


بازم تکرار میکنم دوست عزیز
امید و انگیزه از درون میاد تا زمانیکه خود شخص از درون نخواد تغییر بکنه و تلاش نکنه امید واهی گرفتن از دیگران اسمش انگیزه نیست بلکه یک نوع جو گرفتگی هست که باز فردا دوباره پنچر میشه.بقول خودتون قبلا تاپیک زده بودین الان هم تاپیک زدین اول خرداد هم تاپیک خواهید زد. بجای این مسایل بشین فکر کن و ببین با خودت چند چندی . نباید امید پزشکی داشته باشی چون تلاشت در حد همون پرستاریه. کسی که در این زمان پزشکی میخواد تاپیک نمیزنه که تا دو روز پای نت باشه که بخواد نظرات دیگران رو بخونه. من الان اگر به شما بگم نه شما به هیچوجه پزشکی قبول نمیشید ایا دیگه نمیخونید؟؟؟؟ اگر نخوندید پس به همون پرستاری فکر کنید و چه بسا یک ماه دیگه تو تاپیک ایندت این پرستاری به رشته ابخیزداری پیام نور دوقوزاباد تبدیل نشه که به اونجا داری فکر میکنی. ولی اگر سوا از حرف من و دیگران به خوندن ادامه دادی پس احتیاجی به تاپیک نداری و همه چیز رو میدونی و بجای نت اومدن میشینی درست رو میخونی تا تغییر لازم رو ایجاد کنی. تلاش کردن ممکنه همیشه منجر به موفقیت نشه ولی همیشه یک نتیجه رو در بر داره اونم اینکه حسرت نخواهد داشت. پس بجای این تاپیک ها و انگیزه های بادکنکی نهایت تلاشت رو بکن. 
موفق باشی

----------


## aliafsari726

> داداش داری اشتباه میزنی یزید لعنت الله برد


نه خیر پیروز واقعی حسینه که هزار سال بعد واسش یه ماه عزا میگیرن

----------


## Amsterdam

> بازم تکرار میکنم دوست عزیز
> امید و انگیزه از درون میاد تا زمانیکه خود شخص از درون نخواد تغییر بکنه و تلاش نکنه امید واهی گرفتن از دیگران اسمش انگیزه نیست بلکه یک نوع جو گرفتگی هست که باز فردا دوباره پنچر میشه.بقول خودتون قبلا تاپیک زده بودین الان هم تاپیک زدین اول خرداد هم تاپیک خواهید زد. بجای این مسایل بشین فکر کن و ببین با خودت چند چندی . نباید امید پزشکی داشته باشی چون تلاشت در حد همون پرستاریه. کسی که در این زمان پزشکی میخواد تاپیک نمیزنه که تا دو روز پای نت باشه که بخواد نظرات دیگران رو بخونه. من الان اگر به شما بگم نه شما به هیچوجه پزشکی قبول نمیشید ایا دیگه نمیخونید؟؟؟؟ اگر نخوندید پس به همون پرستاری فکر کنید و چه بسا یک ماه دیگه تو تاپیک ایندت این پرستاری به رشته ابخیزداری پیام نور دوقوزاباد تبدیل نشه که به اونجا داری فکر میکنی. ولی اگر سوا از حرف من و دیگران به خوندن ادامه دادی پس احتیاجی به تاپیک نداری و همه چیز رو میدونی و بجای نت اومدن میشینی درست رو میخونی تا تغییر لازم رو ایجاد کنی. تلاش کردن ممکنه همیشه منجر به موفقیت نشه ولی همیشه یک نتیجه رو در بر داره اونم اینکه حسرت نخواهد داشت. پس بجای این تاپیک ها و انگیزه های بادکنکی نهایت تلاشت رو بکن. 
> موفق باشی


اصن فهمیدی چی گفتم 
راجب دوستم حرف میزنم نه خودم
توام اگه نمیتونی کمک کنی الکی دخالت نکن پس 
بازم میگم اگه خودم انگیزه بخام راجب خودم تاپیک میزنم نه کس دیگه ای

----------


## Amsterdam

واقن تشکر میکنم از کمک دوستان ...
بجا کمک کردن به ادم تهمت میزنن ...
میدونم انگیزه درونیه گفتم شاید دوستم با خوندن حرفای شما انگیزه پیدا کنه 
اشتباه کردم واسش تاپیک زدم...
بهتره یاد بگیرین قضاوت هم نکنین این بعدن هم به دردتون میخوره 
لدفن این تاپیکو ببندین تا موجب عذاب بقیه نشه

----------


## Navid70

> نه خیر پیروز واقعی حسینه که هزار سال بعد واسش یه ماه عزا میگیرن


اهااااااااااااااا
افرین افرین،حالا ربط این موضع تخیلی و نسبی به این بنده خدا چیه؟

----------


## Navid70

> واقن تشکر میکنم از کمک دوستان ...
> بجا کمک کردن به ادم تهمت میزنن ...
> میدونم انگیزه درونیه گفتم شاید دوستم با خوندن حرفای شما انگیزه پیدا کنه 
> اشتباه کردم واسش تاپیک زدم...
> بهتره یاد بگیرین قضاوت هم نکنین این بعدن هم به دردتون میخوره 
> لدفن این تاپیکو ببندین تا موجب عذاب بقیه نشه


ناراحت نشو عزیز اینجا همینه،شما راجب تاثیر خیار و گوجه در درس خوندن تاپیک بزن باز یه عده پیدا میشن کاملا موافق و یه عده کاملا مخالف،شما سعی کن بجای ضعف نشون دادن از نظر هر 2 گروه به نفع خودت استفاده کنی

----------


## Amsterdam

> ناراحت نشو عزیز اینجا همینه،شما راجب تاثیر خیار و گوجه در درس خوندن تاپیک بزن باز یه عده پیدا میشن کاملا موافق و یه عده کاملا مخالف،شما سعی کن بجای ضعف نشون دادن از نظر هر 2 گروه به نفع خودت استفاده کنی


خب مگه من چی گفتم اخه ...نمیتونن کمک کنن دخالت نکنن پس ..حاضرم قسم بخورم که دیشب با دوستم حرف میزدم و این تاپیکو واس کمک به دوستم درست کردم

----------


## hamed_habibi

​همش دعوا میکنید....نمیدونم چرا...

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

ما آدما بی هدف خلق نشدیم، هر کدوم از ما نوایی درونشه، ما برا نواختن نوای درونمون پا به این دنیا گذاشتیم، اگه عشق پزشکی یا هر رشته ی دیگه ای با تار و پودت آمیخته شده و فکرش از ذهنت بیرون نمیره پس تو برا همین خلق شدی دوست من، توانایی رسیدن بهش هم به تو داده شده، فقط ایمان داشته باش که می تونی و دست به کار شو...

شروع خودتو با پایان دیگران مقایسه نکن، اونایی که الان رو قله ن از اولش اونجا نبودن، مث من و تو از پای کوه شروع کردن به بالارفتن، 99 درصد آدما پای کوه نشستن و با حسرت به 1 درصدی که رو قله ن نگاه می کنن، اگه می خوای خودتو از اونا جدا کنی و به قله نزدیک تر شی پاشو و قدم اولو بردار، تو می تونی، باور کن می تونی...

----------


## unlucky

> نه خیر پیروز واقعی حسینه که هزار سال بعد واسش یه ماه عزا میگیرن


داداش چی میگی ؟
همش داری اسپم میدی  :Yahoo (21): 

اولا گفتی امام حسین جنگو برده که اشتباه زدی
یزید لعنت شده جنگو برده

باز اینبار اومدی از راه معنوی حساب کردی
اولا پیروزی یا شکست امام حسین ربطی به تاپیک این داداشمون نداره
دوما ایشون که امام حسین نیس
سوما ایشون جومونگم نیست یه شمشیر بزنه بیس نفر پرتاب بشن
مقایست اصن از بن اشتباس  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## eskalis

عمرن اگه اینجا رو ترک کنم ،خیلی عالی هستین شما  :Yahoo (10): 

نوبرین ،نوبـــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــر  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## hamed_habibi

:Yahoo (20): 


> عمرن اگه اینجا رو ترک کنم ،خیلی عالی هستین شما 
> 
> نوبرین ،نوبـــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــر

----------


## eskalis

> داداش چی میگی ؟
> همش داری اسپم میدی 
> 
> اولا گفتی امام حسین جنگو برده که اشتباه زدی
> یزید لعنت شده جنگو برده
> 
> باز اینبار اومدی از راه معنوی حساب کردی
> اولا پیروزی یا شکست امام حسین ربطی به تاپیک این داداشمون نداره
> دوما ایشون که امام حسین نیس
> ...


از
کنکور رفت سمت امام حسین ،!!! ایــــــــــــول  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## mamad1

داداشامون از بیخ اشتباه زدید  :Yahoo (21): 
بهش بگو بره یه کانال تلگرامی مثل صدای زندگی یا رویال مایند، باشد که متحول شود

----------


## saeed211

:Yahoo (113): بعد خوندن نظرات

----------


## hamed_habibi

دربند کسی باش که دربند حسین است....

----------


## vahyd

یکی بیاد ببنده در اینجارو ! بنده خدا یه تاپیک زده میتونید کمک کنید کمک کنید نمیتونیدم مجبور نیستین پست بدین !  @Araz

----------


## yas.m

> سلام بچه ها  
> یکی از دوستام کمک اورژانسی میخاد...من که هرچی میگم گوش نمیده..اومدم واسش تاپیک بزنم...حرفای شمارو بشنوه شاید افاقه کرد 
> پارسال رتبش زیاد جالب نشد ترازشم این دفه 4500 شد...زیستشم میگه خیلی بده...
> من کاملن میشناسنش کلش خیلی خوب کار میکنه ..ولی بیشتر انگیزه کم داره و نمیخونه ...بخدا اگه بخونه راحت پزشکی میاره 
> لدفن همینجا بهش نحوه درس خوندن رو بگید 
> بیشتر انگیزه میخاد...در این حد بگم که الان به پرستاری هم راضی شده !! 
> ولی حیفه همچین ادمی بره پرستاری 
> خواهش میکنم کمکش کنید 
> مرسی از نظراتتون 
> راستی اینم بگم توی انجمن عضو نیس !! من بجاش تاپیک زدم !



سلام وقتتون بخیر 
لطفا از طرف من به دوستتون بگید که انگیزه یه کلمه کلیشه ای شده وبهتره بجای اینکه ماهم درمقابل این حرف کلیشه ای ،کلیشه ای جواب ندیم به دوستتون بگید که وقتی از نظرشما پتانسیل این رو داره که بتونه به پزشکی برسه پس نباید از تلاش کردن دست برداره چون بهتره کمی آینده نگر باشیم چندسال دیگه که بزرگ شد ووارد اجتماع شد این شغل ایشون هست که معرفشون میشه(متاسفانه عقل بعضی از انسان ها به چشمشونه)واگه این دوستتون بدونه که باید به یه شغل خوب تکیه بده صدالبته سعی وتلاشش رو بیشتر میکنه ومایه سربلندی خانوادش میشه واین امیدروتودل انسان زنده میکنه به خداتوکل داشته باشه وهرروز برای رسیدن به هدفش تلاش کنه 
ببخش که کمی طولانی شد من قصد توهین به نظرات دیگران روندارم امیدوارم که بتونم تاثیری درپیشرفت یک انسان برای رسیدن به هدفش داشته باشم :Yahoo (81):

----------


## laleh74

> 


چن روز پیش یهو یاد آرزوهای بچگیم افتادم.
دیدم همشون برآورده شدن.چیزایی که یادم رفته بود یه زماااااانی واسم آرزو بود!!
خواهرم گفت واسه همین میگن آرزوهاتونو یادداشت کنید
چون شما یادتون میره چیزی که الان دارید آرزوی شما بود ولی خدا یادش نمیره :Yahoo (65): 
=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=
به دوستت بگو با برنامه ی 75روزه پیش بره.
پارسال مشاور داشتم ولی برنامش جلوی این برنامه دوزار نمی ارزید-_-
موفق میشه!

----------


## unlucky

> از
> کنکور رفت سمت امام حسین ،!!! ایــــــــــــول


من که بحث امام حسین نکردم
2-3 تا از دوستان گرامی دارن اشتبا میزنن هی بحث امام حسین میکنن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## unlucky

> سلام بچه ها  
> یکی از دوستام کمک اورژانسی میخاد...من که هرچی میگم گوش نمیده..اومدم واسش تاپیک بزنم...حرفای شمارو بشنوه شاید افاقه کرد 
> پارسال رتبش زیاد جالب نشد ترازشم این دفه 4500 شد...زیستشم میگه خیلی بده...
> من کاملن میشناسنش کلش خیلی خوب کار میکنه ..ولی بیشتر انگیزه کم داره و نمیخونه ...بخدا اگه بخونه راحت پزشکی میاره 
> لدفن همینجا بهش نحوه درس خوندن رو بگید 
> بیشتر انگیزه میخاد...در این حد بگم که الان به پرستاری هم راضی شده !! 
> ولی حیفه همچین ادمی بره پرستاری 
> خواهش میکنم کمکش کنید 
> مرسی از نظراتتون 
> راستی اینم بگم توی انجمن عضو نیس !! من بجاش تاپیک زدم !


در مورد انگیزه باید باهاش در مورد ایندش حرف بزنی
که مثلا اگه پزشک بشه جایگاه اجتماعیش خوبه
حقوقش خوبه
حقوقش خوب باشه زن خوب بش میدن
زن خوب گیرش بیوفته زندگیه با آرامشی داره
زندگی با آرامشی داشته باشه از زندگیش لذت میبره
بچه هاش توی رفاه بزرگ میشن و...

در مورد درسشم بهش بگو تو حافظت عااالیه
خیلی خوب کار میکنه 
اگه بخونی از بقیه جلو میزنی
و میتونی خیلی راحت عین آب خوردن به پزشکی برسی
( دوستان  بحث اینکه میشه یا نمیشه نیست. خواهشا شروع نکنید. بحث انگیزه دادنه )

یه سریالی توی شبکه اپارات هم هست
اسم سریال اینه : تا کنکور
کلا 19 قسمته 
هر قسمتش 15 دقیقس

روش های خیلی خوبی برای افزایش انگیزه
روش مطالعه و ... میگه
به نظرم بره اونارم ببینه

برای برنامه مطالعاتی هم به نظرم اون برنامه 75 روزه بهترین گزینس
با همون بره ایشالا که رستگار میشه

و من الله توفیق

----------


## Ali__S

> اهااااااااااااااا
> افرین افرین،حالا ربط این موضع تخیلی و نسبی به این بنده خدا چیه؟


 سلام...تو ی تاپیک دیگه دیدم شما گفتی اعتقادی به فلان حلال و حروم ندارم و عقل و انسانیتم فلان چیز رو میگه....عقل و انسانیتت بهت نمیگه تو تاپیکی که هیچ ربطی هم به امور مذهبی نداره  اعتقادات بقیه رو تخیلی اعلام نکنی؟

----------


## Shayan.m

فقط بگو بخونه

----------


## Ali77

براى كسى كه فرق پزشكى و پرستاريو نميفهمه الكى خودتو خسته نكن،اون پزشكى نخونه بهتره.

----------


## vahidz771

بعد یه هفته غیبت اولین پستم :Yahoo (94): 
از طرف من به دوستت برسون که :
زندگی همینه ، یه چیزایی دستت نیست ؛ ملیت ، جنسیت ، شرایط بچگی ، شرایط سربازی ولی...
سرجات نشینی سر به زیر ، به خودت بگی حقت نی؟ :Yahoo (117): 
پاشو حقتو پسسسسس بگییییییییر مشتیییییییی
#قاف :Yahoo (106): 
رفیقته ؟! پس وظیفته راهش بندازی
رفیقته ؟ باختش باختته ، بردش بردِت ...
اینکه نتونستی قانعش کنی که میتونه مشکل از اون نیست ، ناراحت نشیا ولی مشکل از تو بوده :Yahoo (106): 
یه جوری باید راهش بندازی که فردا خواستی از راه بندازیش کنار نتونی  :Yahoo (16): 
اگه خودش پرستاری میخواد که دمش گرم ، این تایم از سال منطقی هست و نمیگه دو ماهه پزشکی میخوام! ( نمیگم نمیشه اورد ولی مرد میخواد که روزی 16 ساعت بی برو برگرد تا خود کنکور بخونه ؛ دیدم که میگم ... )
باش حرف بزن یه جورایی یه روحیه جنگ بهش بده ، بهش یاد بده باس بجنگه تو این میدون  :Yahoo (117):  میگی چجوری ؟! از اینده که اگه رتبش بد بشه کلی حرف جلوش میزنن ( الان دیگه از پشت زدن قدیمی شده :Yahoo (117):  )
این تا اینجاش ؛ از اینجا به بعدش هم بیا درصد هایی که باید بیاره رو نشونش بده ، بهش بفهمون از الان به بعد این درصد ها کار شاخی نیست ، بهش بفهمون میتونه بهتر از این درصد ها رو بیاره :Yahoo (105):  پس حقش بالاتر از این حرفاست :Yahoo (31):  درصد ها رو نشونش بدی متوجه ادامه راه میشه ، بهش بگو چه بخش هایی از کتاب ها رو اول بخونه ( اگه خودتم نمیدونی توی سایت ها هست یه سرچ بزن ؛ مثلا این وقت سال بخوای اسید و باز بخونی از شیمی ، بقیه رو خیلی راحت از دست میدی ... )
پ.ن : اگه رفیقت باشه و راهش نندازی به هر دلیلی ، تا اخر خودتو نمیبخشی  :Yahoo (101):  کشیدم که میگم  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (113):  .

----------


## Navid70

> سلام...تو ی تاپیک دیگه دیدم شما گفتی اعتقادی به فلان حلال و حروم ندارم و عقل و انسانیتم فلان چیز رو میگه....عقل و انسانیتت بهت نمیگه تو تاپیکی که هیچ ربطی هم به امور مذهبی نداره  اعتقادات بقیه رو تخیلی اعلام نکنی؟


علیکم سلام،بنده که ربطش ندادم یه بنده خدایی ربطش داد که هیچ ربطی نداشت،اعتقاد شما بر بودنه فلان چیزه اعتقاد بنده بر نبودن فلان چیز،اگه جایی مطرح کنی که فلان چیز هست در واقع اعتقاد بنده رو رد کردی و بلعکس،پس بهترین کار اینه این موارد مطرح نشن  :Yahoo (83): ،بنده هم گفتم تخیلی به خاطر چیزی بود که ایشون گفت  و منظورم این مورد بود.موفق باشید

----------

